# Another Deformed besseae



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 27, 2010)

The first flower wasn't too bad, though I wondered about the streaky color....






But the second flower is totally ugly





The plant itself seems to be very healthy and there's a nice new little growth coming.





I just got this plant in May.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 27, 2010)

Hummm.... interesting


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2010)

"Help me! Help me!" - _The Fly_


----------



## Shiva (Oct 27, 2010)

The plant itself looks good. Other then heat stress, I can only think of cosmic rays, fear of another coming winter or bad vibes from jalous phrag siblings. oke:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 28, 2010)

Ouch, that second flower was really deformed.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 28, 2010)

You can call it Phrag. besseae 'Kate Moss'


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like an Oncidium or Encyclia...hehe There is no need to worry though!!


----------



## Fabrice (Oct 28, 2010)

I had the same problem with a Saint Ouen. The flowers were very bad at home but very nice in the greenhouse of the seller.
I think he didn't like my too warm conditions in my cultur room and maybe artificial lights. (and less humidity too)


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2010)

First one is easy to look at.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had problems like this off and on over the years. Your plant looks fairly healthy. Don't change much, just tweak your conditions. 

My recomendation would be to try to increase the day-might temperature differential. A little cooler at night and a little warmer during the day may very well help with the flower development. A little higher humidity would also help, but I have seen this in my Phrags when my night temps are too high. The specific night temp is not as important as the day-night differential. I try to cool below 68F at night, preferably below 65 F.

Hope this helps


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> "Help me! Help me!" - _The Fly_



I had nightmares after I watched that movie!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2010)

mathias beat me to 'ouch'!


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd repot immediately. Phrags love to be repotted. That flower and the other one with the streaky colour make me think that you've got something going on with pH in the mix or there's some element that has built up to toxic levels in the mix.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, Joanne I have seen your thread only now, but we seem to have a similar problem (my pic in John's Halloween thread). I have it on a plant that bloomed 'normally' last season, whereas I have a second one blooming rather 'normally' just beside (maybe a bit more shady)! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

Virus ? The foliage can be OK but the symptoms can be observed only on flower.... Of course, I am not sure that it is virus!!

In French, we would say that Erythrone "est casseuse de party"


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 13, 2010)

*Happy update!*

Oh yay, the final (fourth or fifth) flower is okay.:smitten:
I didn't change anything; but the room I grow them in is now quite a bit cooler than in the summer....sorry for the crappy photo...I _will_ take photography lessons in the New Year...


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yup  it was temperature.
It looks awesome Jo!


----------



## Jorch (Dec 13, 2010)

glad it gave you such a beautiful flower after the freak-show!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2010)

That bloom has a great shape Joanne, wow!!! Jean


----------



## Mathias (Dec 14, 2010)

It appears your plant behaved in the exact same way as mine. Normal looking flowers after the 3rd or 4th flower.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 14, 2010)

Well! It had a bad hair day and now, it's back to beautiful.


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2010)

Last one is very easy to look at.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2010)

Yay besseae! That's a beauty and sequential to boot, congrats.


----------



## Hera (Dec 14, 2010)

Back to beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say it is more than "OK"!!!


----------

